# Another window issue -- driver's side won't roll up when door is closed



## Melanie Suzanne (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought a 2012 Turbo Beetle two weeks ago and noticed right away that the driver window didn't respond properly. I assumed that it didn't have the automatic roll up until I found this forum and read about everyone else's issue with the window getting stuck. So yes, I have that same problem. 

But I also have the problem where, when I turn off the engine and exit the car, the driver's side window doesn't always roll back up under the gasket. I have to get back in the car, restart, roll up the window, turn off the engine, exit again, and the window will roll under the gasket. Is anybody else having THIS issue? 

Passenger side is working properly, thank goodness. I might not have known there was a problem if ~that~ window were misbehaving. I shudder to think of the damage a rainstorm could have caused.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I've had that happen about twice already. I just always check that it's up before I walk away from the car.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I've had it happen occasionally, but I think only after I've had the pinch-protection thing prevent the window from closing on its own. ie once that other issue screws it up, and I have to hold the window button to make it close all the way, it doesn't close on its own after exiting the car. I assume it's related, and once the other issue is fixed, this one will go away too. 

GTarr


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

If your window pinch protection kicks in and rolls back down while you are trying to roll it up, the auto up/down feature can be deactivated. In order for the windows to roll up fully when you close the door, this needs to be enabled. To do so, do whatever it takes to get the window rolled up all the way while you are in the car. Then pull up on the window switch all the way and hold for at least 1 sec. Release the switch, and then pull it all the way up again. This will re-enable the auto up/down feature. This procedure is documented in the owner's manual. 

Cheers, 
Dave


----------



## Melanie Suzanne (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

It has happened to me several times but not every time I roll the window down or open the door. It is definitely related to the drivers windows issue, specifically the pinch control. According to my dealer, the window frame is so tight that it is giving the motor a false read that something is obstructing the window and therefore it goes back down. Part of the problem in getting a fix in place is the cars are put together in Mexico and they more at a snail's pace down there. Several members of this forum have posted that executives of Volkswagen have told them that a fix is not far away. Hope that is the case.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

That's happened to me at least 5 times. I always walk away and come back a half hour later to try to reclose it. I'm so tired of fighting with something as stupid as a window. I'm about to tell them to put hand cranks in.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Can Anyone with Vag-com knowledge turn off the pinch sensor 

Come on there's a vag guru out there.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Babie said:


> Can Anyone with Vag-com knowledge turn off the pinch sensor
> 
> Come on there's a vag guru out there.


 Bump


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Have come across a company here in my home town that claim to be 'experts in 
cable driven regulators'. They mention being able to replace OEM cables/hardware with 
vastly better ones and I've sent them an email mentioning the window problems 
we are experiencing and asked if they could do something about it? Since they are 
near, I would have no problem letting them examine the full workings of the inner 
door cavity that houses the window mechanisms, first hand. Having just had my 
guide gears replaced, which is being followed tomorrow by VW replacing the driver's 
side window motor, I'm hoping that after VW has completed the install I can let these 
people examine, comment, and 'hopefully' tell me EXACTLY what is needed to be done 
for me to have properly operating windows? I'm not even sure if we have cable driven 
window regulators in the Beetles but am assuming we do. The name of this company 
is www.windowregulatorsusa.com


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Cable driven? Pretty sure there are no cables driving anything having to do with the windows, at least there weren't any in my old mkv gti, or my friends mkvi gli. Unless there is another meaning to cable driven.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

It hasn't even been confirmed that the regulators are the problem. I haven't even heard 'regulator' cited as even a potential problem area; the motor, gears, gear guides, and pinch protection are the areas they are looking at. 

I'd hold off on having some random company messing around inside your door. You could void your warranty and have to pay for future repairs out of pocket.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> It hasn't even been confirmed that the regulators are the problem. I haven't even heard 'regulator' cited as even a potential problem area; the motor, gears, gear guides, and pinch protection are the areas they are looking at.
> 
> I'd hold off on having some random company messing around inside your door. You could void your warranty and have to pay for future repairs out of pocket.


 Did see a video on Youtube where it's mentioned that the window motor could have some sort of 
a micro processor in it and that, unless you are expert electrically and have access to setting 
information from the manufacturer, you won't be successful in re-calibrating the motor. My 
service mgr did mention that the Beetle has this type of motor containing a micro processor and 
I'm wondering if the problem isn't due to faulty cables or hardware and is in the motor, perhaps 
not all VW technicians are able to accurately re-calibrate the motor so we wind up getting it 
re-installed without 100% accurate settings. Will see how things go after the motor install but 
if it doesn't correct the problem I will, at least, let this company with over 25 years of research & 
development and workers with over 15 years of experience, chime in. Since window regulators are their only business I'm sure they will be able to tell me if there are regulators in our cars and if they 
could 'possibly' be the cause of the erratic behavior....or not. VW tells us nothing and has continued 
to tell us nothing for months on end. Something I did find interesting is that they start with original 
OEM cores which are re-engineered to correct the various manufacturers various defects. They 
further state that you can't help but notice all of the cheap, low quality window motors and 
regulators that are out there. This company has never sold their products to anyone other than 
directly to professional repair facilities and are not avilable to the public at local auto parts stores. 
 Stay tuned! Ridgeman is on a mission!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Did see a video on Youtube where it's mentioned that the window motor could have some sort of
> a micro processor in it and that, unless you are expert electrically and have access to setting
> information from the manufacturer, you won't be successful in re-calibrating the motor. My
> service mgr did mention that the Beetle has this type of motor containing a micro processor and
> ...


 P.S. - With regard to voiding warranties, let us not forget that my whole car is already non OEM, 
containing more aftermarket equipment than any other Turbo Beetle I know of. If it had an AWD 
it would be the first Beetle R on the road.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> It hasn't even been confirmed that the regulators are the problem. I haven't even heard 'regulator' cited as even a potential problem area; the motor, gears, gear guides, and pinch protection are the areas they are looking at.
> 
> I'd hold off on having some random company messing around inside your door. You could void your warranty and have to pay for future repairs out of pocket.


 AFAIK it is the motors and the gears that are the issue, not the regulator.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I was told by a very reliable source it is the motors, and I think he said the motors also houses the pinch sensor as well. 

Just a bad batch from the supplier. I think when they order the motor, it comes with the new gears attached if I can remember.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> I was told by a very reliable source it is the motors, and I think he said the motors also houses the pinch sensor as well.
> 
> Just a bad batch from the supplier. I think when they order the motor, it comes with the new gears attached if I can remember.


 Must be some large batch! Will see tomorrow when they install my motor, since I was notified 
the part arrived at the dealership on Saturday. Keeping my fingers...and toes crossed, just for 
luck!


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Must be some large batch! Will see tomorrow when they install my motor, since I was notified
> the part arrived at the dealership on Saturday. Keeping my fingers...and toes crossed, just for
> luck!


 My drivers window is getting worse. Has anyone had 100% failure.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Heard back via email from ' Window Regulators USA'. He believes the problem has nothing 
to do with regulator but believes software in the computer is not working properly. I assume 
this would be the micro-processor in the motor that my service manager mentioned.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Heard back via email from ' Window Regulators USA'. He believes the problem has nothing
> to do with regulator but believes software in the computer is not working properly. I assume
> this would be the micro-processor in the motor that my service manager mentioned.


 Software runs the world, my field, but I think if it were software, they would of had a fast fix if they has good programmers.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Today, the windows were bad. I am sort of fried with these windows. I went to a drive thru for lunch, and had a heck of a time getting it to go up it just did the nasty thing, you know the up and down for about 5 minutes. Its getting old fast. Never had a car with this Love Hate relationship as this Beetle. Oh made my first payment OUCH....


----------

